# TV card problems!!

## frooggy

I have a NPG tvcard, that have conexant CX23881-27 chip.

This is the output of dmesg:

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

cx8800: Unknown parameter `card'

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.4 loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

cx88[0]: Your board has no valid PCI Subsystem ID and thus can't

cx88[0]: be autodetected.  Please pass card=<n> insmod option to

cx88[0]: workaround that.  Redirect complaints to the vendor of

cx88[0]: the TV card.  Best regards,

cx88[0]:         -- tux

cx88[0]: Here is a list of valid choices for the card=<n> insmod option:

cx88[0]:    card=0 -> UNKNOWN/GENERIC

cx88[0]:    card=1 -> Hauppauge WinTV 34xxx models

cx88[0]:    card=2 -> GDI Black Gold

cx88[0]:    card=3 -> PixelView

cx88[0]:    card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro

cx88[0]:    card=5 -> Leadtek Winfast 2000XP Expert

cx88[0]:    card=6 -> AverTV Studio 303 (M126)

cx88[0]:    card=7 -> MSI TV-@nywhere Master

cx88[0]:    card=8 -> Leadtek Winfast DV2000

cx88[0]:    card=9 -> Leadtek PVR 2000

cx88[0]:    card=10 -> IODATA GV-VCP3/PCI

cx88[0]:    card=11 -> Prolink PlayTV PVR

cx88[0]:    card=12 -> ASUS PVR-416

cx88[0]:    card=13 -> MSI TV-@nywhere

cx88[0]:    card=14 -> KWorld/VStream XPert DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=15 -> DVICO FusionHDTV DVB-T1

cx88[0]:    card=16 -> KWorld LTV883RF

cx88[0]:    card=17 -> DViCO - FusionHDTV 3 Gold

cx88[0]:    card=18 -> Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=19 -> Conexant DVB-T reference design

cx88[0]:    card=20 -> Provideo PV259

cx88[0]: subsystem: 0000:0000, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:01:09.0, rev: 5, irq: 5, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe6000000

tuner: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus cx88[0]

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: cx88: tvaudio thread started

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0x36 [mono/pilot c1] ctl=BTSC_FORCE_MONO

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.29.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c00 bound to 0000:00:04.0

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49640 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47496

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

cfq: depth 4 reached, tagging now on

cfq: depth 4 reached, tagging now on

cfq: depth 4 reached, tagging now on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x200000

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

0000:01:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Winfast TV2000 XP (rev 05)

0000:01:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]

0000:02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            53800  0

snd_mixer_oss          20224  3 snd_pcm_oss

bttv                  155472  0

firmware_class          9984  1 bttv

lp                     12204  0

snd_intel8x0           32676  2

snd_ac97_codec         76000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                95752  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24708  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54756  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nvidia_agp              7964  1

agpgart                34088  1 nvidia_agp

forcedeth              17280  0

parport_pc             31168  0

parport                40136  2 lp,parport_pc

tuner                  21284  0

cx8800                 31128  0

cx88xx                 49052  1 cx8800

i2c_algo_bit            9480  2 bttv,cx88xx

video_buf              21380  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

i2c_core               23952  4 bttv,tuner,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit

v4l1_compat            13956  1 cx8800

v4l2_common             6272  2 bttv,cx8800

btcx_risc               4872  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

videodev                9856  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

usblp                  12928  0

eth1394                21640  0

joydev                 10176  0

evdev                   9856  1

dm_mod                 61180  0

sbp2                   24456  0

ohci1394               34052  0

ohci_hcd               20868  0

uhci_hcd               32144  0

usb_storage            30208  0

usbhid                 32320  0

ehci_hcd               29316  0

usbcore               115172  8 usblp,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

I cant get it to work with tvtime:

Running tvtime 0.9.12.

rtctimer: Cannot set periodic interval: Permission denied

    Failed to get 1024 Hz resolution from your RTC device.  High

    resolution access is necessary for video to be smooth.  Please

    run tvtime as root, set tvtime as SUID root, or change the

    maximum RTC resolution allowed for user processes by running this

    command as root:

        sysctl -w dev.rtc.max-user-freq=1024

    See our support page at http://tvtime.net/ for more information.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /home/frooggy/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument

Anyone can help me?

tnx in advance.

----------

## ipic

From your dmesg output it looks like you are going to have to tell the cx88 drivers what card and tuner you have. As far as I am aware, the only approach available is trial and error.

This site http://www.exploits.org/v4l has a good list of resources that can help.

Try http://www.bttv-gallery.de - it has a very large list of cards - yours might be there.

In the dmesg - this line:

```
cx8800: Unknown parameter `card' 
```

 shows that a card="n" parameter is supplied to cx8800 - this parameter should be supplied to the cx88xx module instead. cx88xx also has a tuner parameter - use modinfo for a full list.

Try signing up for the video4linux mailing list at https://listman.redhat.com/mailman/listinfo/video4linux-list and see if someone else has your card.

Also, take a look at http://linux.bytesex.org and try the latest video4linux snapshot - there has been quite a bit of cx88 related developments lately.

Hope some of this helps.

Regards

Ian

----------

## gflygt

There is much happening on the cx88-coding side. You could look at:

http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2 where much of the work is available. I fetched pathes to get my new Hauppauge card working. Lots of work, but it runs now with pre 2.6.11 code.

Gunnar Flygt

----------

